# I'll be a judge at TAP NY 2014!



## Pumpkinman (Feb 27, 2014)

TAP New York - New York's Largest Craft Beer Festival, Around 100 breweries will be invited for 2014, representing well over 300 individual beers! 

It's actually marketed as a Craft Beer and Fine Food festival, I've agreed to judge all three rounds over the course of 2 days.

This should be fun!


----------



## cimbaliw (Feb 27, 2014)

Congratulations Tom. First Moderator, now this, very cool.

Bill C.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks! I try to do as much with wine making and beer brewing as possible.


----------



## Julie (Feb 27, 2014)

Congrats Tom, this is just awesome!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow. That is really cool. Congrats!


----------



## peaches9324 (Feb 27, 2014)

congrats Tom what a honor


----------



## ForzaItalia (Feb 27, 2014)

Congrats Tom!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 27, 2014)

Congratulations Tom, you'll do well. I am headed down to Pittsburgh Saturday to judge the American Wine Society wine competition Saturday.


----------



## bakervinyard (Feb 27, 2014)

Congratulations Tom ! What a feather in your hat. Well deserved. Bakervinyard


----------



## the_rayway (Feb 27, 2014)

Well done Tom! I didn't realize I was getting brew advice from a Pro!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 27, 2014)

Way to go Tom. Now be sure to spit! Yeah right, like that's necessary for beers!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 27, 2014)

Rich - LMFAO!! I'm bringing my wife just in case I over taste...lol
Raelene, I am far from a pro, but I enjoy brewing a lot...lol


----------



## dralarms (Feb 27, 2014)

Tom,

Leave all guns and sharp objects home. Those nuts will thow you under the jail if you get caught with one.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Feb 27, 2014)

Awesome! Congrats and enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 28, 2014)

I guess that you have a point, I'd better leave the 45 home.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Feb 28, 2014)

Nice work Tom. Sounds like a fun time!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2014)

Tom, I remember awhile back seeing a recipe for pumpkin ale where you fermented the beer in an actual pumpkin. Think of the size batch you could brew in 1 of your pumpkins!!!!!!! Congrats on being a judge!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 28, 2014)

Wade, Lmao! I read that same thread, or a similar thread, I guess that the bigger issue was the pumpkin slowly fermenting from the inside as well as the beer...LOL...that would be a mess and a half!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2014)

Check out this 1! Imagine the size manifold youd have to make!!! LOL
http://www.sloshspot.com/blog/02-25-2009/How-To-Brew-Pumpkin-Beer-in-a-Pumpkin-in-20-Easy-Steps-125


----------

